# Modificar un pendrive para hacerlo de solo lectura



## ultraton (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola, hace días vengo buscando información acerca de cómo dejar un pendrive en modo de solo lectura y todo ha sido en vano hasta el momento. Por eso, he llegado hasta aquí para ver si alguien me sabe decir si es fisica o lógicamente posible realizarlo. Desde ya les agradezco cualquier información al respecto.
Saludos.
Javier.


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 23, 2008)

Bueno, eso depende mucho del chipset que tenga el pendrive.

Empezá por desarmarlo y fijate qué integrados tiene, y postealos acá así te podemos ayudar 


Seguramente la memoria tenga una pata que la ponga en modo de lectura o escritura o un Write Protect, forzandolá a lectura o a protección debería poderse lograr, solo es cuestión de saber bien con qué se trata.

Por ejemplo, la memoria HY27UH081G2M que es bastante común en Pendrives y MP3 players, tiene una patita WP (Write Protect), que si la ponés en estado bajo proteje la memoria contra escritura/borrado. Te recomiento usar el Write Protect que para eso está echo 
Te dejo la datasheet de la memoria:
www.hynix.com/datasheet/pdf/flash/HY27(U_S)F(08_16)1G2M Series(Rev1.1).pdf

Y te cito esta parte del datasheet para que te des una idea:



> 2.5 Write Protect.
> Hardware Write Protection is activated when the Write Protect pin is low. In this condition modify operation do not
> start and the content of the memory is not altered. Write Protect pin is not latched by Write Enable to ensure the pro-
> tection even during the power up.




Después si encuentro mi viejo Pendrive Verbatim de 128Mb (Que en su momento me costó la fortuna de 30 dolares!  ) pruebo a ver qué pasa, pero debería funcionar =)


Salu2!


----------



## ultraton (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola DriX, antes que nada gracias por contestar a mi inquietud. En primer lugar pensaba utilizar kingston mini aunque en realidad no tengo un pendrive definido para este fin ya que lo que pretendo es hacer algunas llaves de hardware y no sabría qué pendrives voy a conseguir al momento de poner manos a la obra. Pero de todos modos cuál sería la idea? Averiguar si el chipset tiene una pata WP, ubicarla y desconectarla, dessoldarla o cortarla?
Saludos cordiales.
Javier.


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 24, 2008)

Bueno, eso depende del chip que se use.

Por ejemplo en esa memoria que puse anteriormente, para evitar la escritura hay que poner la pata de Write Protect (WP) a nivel bajo (Osea, la conectás a masa, NO sin antes desconectarla del resto del circuito  Una buena idea es levantarla y con un cablecito mandarla a masa).

Conseguite algún pendrive (Están muy baratos. Los Kingston DataTraveller de 1Gb en Mercadolibre están $20!)


Si lo que querés es hacer una llave por Hardware (Supongo que para proteger algún software o algo parecido), podrías probar con un Attiny45 o un Attiny85, que son unos micros de Atmel muy chicos y baratos, pero que permiten interactuar con el puerto usb, y fácilmente. La mala noticia, es que son muy dificiles de conseguir en argentina.

Yo mi pendrive viejito todavía no lo pude encontrar, es más, fijandomé abajo de la cama encontré un Sony Ericsson W200, pero no el pendrive 

En cuanto lo encuentre pruebo y te cuento, total no se pierde nada, pero si se gana 


Salu2!


----------



## ultraton (Oct 25, 2008)

Efectvamente la llave es para proteger mi software ya que para su precio comprar una llave de hardware implica demasiado gasto. En realidad me encantaría poder hacer una yo mismo pero carezco de tiempo para investigar y sobre todo para adquirir mas conocimiento. Asi que voy a tener que experimentar con algun pendrive. Igualmente voy a estar atento por si en algún momento encontras tu Verbatim y hacés la prueba. Muchas gracias DriX por tu gran ayuda, me ha sido de mucha utilidad.
Saludos.
Javier.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 11, 2008)

Bueno ayer pude encontrar mi pendrive (estaba adentro de una lata de atún JAJJAJAJA) e hice la prueba. 

Puse la pata WP de la memoria a tierra y efectivamente por más de que borres archivos, renombres, copies algo al pendrive, formatees o hasta borres la partición, no se modifica absolutamente nada 

Asique sí, funciona. Después te paso unas fotos que saqué.


PD: Perdón por haber tardado tanto, pero es que no encontraba el pendrive


----------



## ultraton (Dic 11, 2008)

Impresionante Drix! tal cual como lo habías previsto. No tenés por qué disculparte,
yo ya estaba agradecido con la respuesta anterior asi que con esta comprpobación con mas razón aún. Si en algún momento subís alguna foto será también muy bienvenida.
Te mando mis saludos cordiales Drix y te agradezco mucho tu gentileza.
Javier.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2008)

Si no me olvido para la semana que viene te subo las fotos. Estos días estuve a full con examenes estudiando todo el tiempo asique no pude, pero si me acuerdo la semana que viene te las subo 


Salu2!


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 29, 2008)

Bueno acá tengo un par de fotos que saqué:








































En las primeras fotos se vé una marquita de lapiz sobre la memoria al lado de la patita que iba a levantar, y después se ve (o eso intenté con la foto ) la patita ya levantada, que después conecté a masa.


Cualquier cosa avisá!



Salu2!


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 13, 2009)

Pudiste hacer algo che?


----------



## maquinistta (Jul 14, 2009)

Hola DriX..
Primeramente muchas gracias por esta información, mi pregunta es si el archivo que se encuentra en el pendrive, una vez hecho esta modificación, puede ser copiado a la PC? te lo pregunto  ya que no lo haz mencionado..
Muchas Gracias..


----------



## unleased! (Jul 15, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Conseguite algún pendrive (Están muy baratos. Los Kingston DataTraveller de 1Gb en Mercadolibre están $20!)


    Si son dólares americanos entonces pasate algún día por españa que por el precio de 1 pendrive en mercadolibre te compras 4 aquí


----------



## djpusse (Jul 27, 2009)

hola gente perdon por meterme asi porque si 

tengo una duda:

porque mi DVD noblex con usb no me lee el lector de tarjeta kingston con una tarjeta de 8gb kingston¿?

ya que he querido mirar un par de series en el DVD y no me lo ha leido

Gracias
Saludos
Suerte


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 27, 2009)

No es lo mismo dejar la patita WP sin nada que conectarla a masa?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 27, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> hola gente perdon por meterme asi porque si
> 
> tengo una duda:
> 
> ...




porque debe paginar hasta 4 gB


----------



## djpusse (Jul 28, 2009)

ok probare con una tarjeta de 2gb 

Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 28, 2009)

A partir de 2 ó 4 Gb se consideran HCDS


----------



## djpusse (Jul 28, 2009)

y que seria HCDS¿? disculpa mi ignorancia

Gracias saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Jul 28, 2009)

no habia leido bien tu pregunta djpusse, pense que estabas conectando un pendrive de 8gb a tu reproductor dvd...

pero estas conectando un lector de tarjetas con una SD de 8gb, verdad ?

depende del equipo si puede accesar a lectores de tarjetas o no... 

a mi ya me paso con el dvd de mi hermano, lee muy bien pendrives de hasta 4 gb, pero no lee tarjetas SD de ninguna capacidad montadas en un lector de tarjetas... no tengo idea porque...

tambien habia leido de que ciertos modelos de dvd con el C.I. MT1389 podian leer de todo, hasta discos duros externos de 500 gb...

sobre las memorias SD, las primeras memorias SD tenian una limitacion en la capacidad que podian tener, hasta 2 gb, aunque algunos fabricantes lograron hacer de hasta 4gb (trascend el mas conocido)... y normalmente tenian particiones FAT16 (FAT)...

entonces se creo una revision del sistema y se hicieron las memorias SDHC (Secure Digital High Capacity) que son de alta capacidad y puerden ser desde 4gb hasta 32 gb y tener particiones tipo FAT32 como las de windows98...

saludos...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 28, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> No es lo mismo dejar la patita WP sin nada que conectarla a masa?


En teoria si. pero es posible que este inestable, depende del integrado.
Yo que trabajo con microcontroladores si dejo una pata sin nada cambia entre 0 y 1 a periodos irregulares.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Si, es verdad, hay que ponerla a tierra.
He estado trabajando con integrados lógicos con tecnología Cmos, y conque acerques la mano 
al montaje, ya lo toma como 1


----------

